# LOS ANGELES Let's Get Together For Dinner & Drinks!



## Ebonyman (Apr 9, 2005)

To all my friends on this wonderful site:

Andy and I have communicated about the possibility of some of us getting together for some drinks and then perhaps dinner at the lovely McCormick & Schmick's Seafood Restaurant in Beverly Hills. I was thinking on a Friday evening @ 6 pm. Here are a couple of dates to consider: August 13th or 20th. And for September, we can look at September 10th. Any of those dates will work for me, but obviously we want it to work for many of you! Give me some feedback. Andy has said he think it is a good idea and would join us. 

EM


----------



## lovemeparis (May 20, 2006)

*AAAC Get Together Events...*



Ebonyman said:


> To all my friends on this wonderful site:
> 
> dinner at the lovely *McCormick & Schmick's Seafood Restaurant in Beverly Hills*. I was thinking on a Friday evening @ 6 pm. Here are a couple of dates to consider: August 13th or 20th. And for September, we can look at September 10th. EM


It's a great and fun idea... but how many members here can afford a dinner in Beverly Hills? Not me, of course!



mirkins said:


> I travel quite a bit, and *meetings is what this forum is missing*


Humm... I can see that you travel quite a lot for a new member, on this forum.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oh no - I missed this thread (until now). I'm going to add Los Angeles in the title. August 18, 19, 20, and 21 I'm in New York City (see this thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?106896-New-York-City!

But September 10 would be fine.

And *lovemeparis*, dinner in Beverly Hills is no more expensive than dinner in say, Santa Fe, NM! :icon_smile: And the atmosphere, people watching is much more fun!


----------



## Motorpsycho67 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea. Not sure if McCormick & Schmick falls within my budget though...... at least not this week.

I'm out of town from the 13th to the 15th of this month. Next month might work for me though.


----------



## howkriv (Feb 2, 2009)

*Any Friday but the first.*

I have a social commitment of the first Friday of the month. Other Fridays would e OK. Thursdays are also good.


----------



## Squidcorp (Apr 14, 2010)

Wish I could go, but I just moved to Boston!


----------



## Nerev (Apr 25, 2009)

I should be free for drinks on those days, not sure if I can make it to dinner though. Driving accross LA though on a Friday night, makes baby Jesus cry.


----------



## DM Haberdasher (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a marvelous idea. I will be available to attend on either of the dates suggested. For those that reckon McCormick and Schmick is rather expensive, they do have happy hour everyday twice a day. The menu has a good selection and should have something for everyone. I sure hope we can make this happen.

DM


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Invite me in a year or two once I've moved to L.A.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

If there is an expense problem, what do you think of *Caffe* *Roma* (350 N Canon Dr, Beverly Hills, CA)? Nice bar and if any of decide to stay for dinner a wider variety of menu!



Nerev said:


> I should be free for drinks on those days, not sure if I can make it to dinner though. Driving across LA though on a Friday night, makes baby Jesus cry.


I would strongly suggest leaving baby Jesus at home that night. :icon_smile:



Squidcorp said:


> Wish I could go, but I just moved to Boston!


 Move back!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Actually M & S's has a bar menu with really good meals from $2 to about $6! 
*Weeknights, our early evening Happy Hour in the bar features drink specials and our famous Bar Food Menu with plates starting at $1.95.*

​My wife and I often have a drink and "dinner" before a movie on Friday at the El Segundo restaurant.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

So, then, where _is_ this going to be?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Blueboy1938 said:


> So, then, where _is_ this going to be?


Still under debate. The original suggestion was *McCormick & Schmick's*, but there was some hesitation due to the perception of high prices if we stay for dinner.

What do you suggest?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*It's On!*

Friday, September 10, 2010

6 PM

McCormick & Schmick's
206 North Rodeo Drive
Beverly Hills, CA 90210

310.859.0434
1-888-226-6212 toll free

Wives, friends welcome! 

Great parking:

This from one of the Forum Members with some inside knowledge of the parking situation:
_McCormick & Schmick's has the added attraction of two hours (but only two!) free valet parking under the building IF arriving before six pm (after, it's $5 flat rate WITH a validation from the restaurant). _

_However, I believe that on-street parking is free after six. Nearby structures charge $3 after six flat rate - and you don't have to tip the valet!_​


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Beverly Hills found out about the Sept. 10 Ask Andy Event!*

Beverly Hills found out about the Sept. 10 Ask Andy Event! 
And they've added all this to it for us: :icon_smile_big:
​


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And now nearby Westfield Century City Shopping Center has joined in the fun!


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like I'll be there unless something drastic, e.g., automotive breakdown, obtrudes. I just wonder if parking is going to be a colossal hassle with that fashion event going on. Well, we should be in our element, anyway.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

We're all set, but I just realized  -- I have nothing to wear! :icon_smile:

See everyone in Beverly Hills in a few hours!


----------



## Ebonyman (Apr 9, 2005)

To Andy, his dear wife, and the other fine gentlemen and ladies: I want to thank all of you for making this evening a grand success! We enjoyed the fellowship, friendship, and food. Everything was great! A special shout to Andy for being a gracious, warm, and if I may say it, a loving sponsor for this event. Andy, it was my privilege to have met you and your Mrs. I trust that our paths will cross again in the very near future. Thanks for sharing your experiences and expertise on the many things concerning the fashion world.

Blessings to You!

Wayne


Ps. You were looking sharp as ever!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

What a great evening! Really a pleasure meeting and talking to everyone.

JLibourel, who has 100% in attendance at AskAndy events in LA and Orange counties!, ebonyman (the event instigator - Thank you ebonyman!), Andy and John Carroll of Carroll & Co. Beverly Hills. https://www.carrollandco.com/

Joined by weckl wearing spectators and a seersucker jacket after Labor Day! :icon_smile: Good for him!

ebonyman and Andy comparing our French/Barrel cuff shirts. ebonyman's from Hong Kong and mine from Scott Hill (Oriali).

Kim from www.ribbedtee.com

Mikel and John in deep conversation. Mikel of www.ribbedtee.com is the gentleman who made the PDF version of The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes possible!

Art Lewin of Executive Clothiers https://www.artlewincompany.com/ and his lovely lady and (right) Lucie and weckl.

Cheers to a great evening with wonderful people in the exciting atmosphere of Beverly Hills with Fashion's Night Out on blocked off Rodeo Drive!

And even Ian of www.shopthefinest.com dropped by for a brief hello!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*Almost forgot*

The suit I'm wearing is the new one from LS Men's Clothing and Custom Suits in New York City!

https://www.lsmensclothing.com/

And the necktie also come from the NYC trip. It's from Mountain and Sackett! https://www.mountainandsackett.com/


----------



## DM Haberdasher (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Andy,

It was a pleasure meeting you and your forum members on Friday. I'm not sure who Art is, though i'm sure he is a perfectly lovely man, I'm not him. You had me and Margaret as Art Lewin and his lady. I'm with BOND & CARNABY and we are makers of fine bespoke clothing. 

Regards,
DM Haberdasher


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I can't believe I missed this.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

DM Haberdasher said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> It was a pleasure meeting you and your forum members on Friday. I'm not sure who Art is, though i'm sure he is a perfectly lovely man, I'm not him. You had me and Margaret as Art Lewin and his lady. I'm with BOND & CARNABY and we are makers of fine bespoke clothing.
> 
> ...


David:

I certainly did get you "mixed up".  I was expecting a gentleman who also in the bespoke clothing business. That's why I asked you if you'd given me the wrong business card!!

David is opening a shop soon in Los Angeles so stay tuned for that!


----------

